# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Resveratrol in Maulbeeren - einem vergessenem Obst

## Ulrich

Wer nicht gerne (zu viel) Rotwein trinkt und dennoch auf natürlichem Wege Resveratrol zu sich nehmen möchte, dem sei die Maulbeere empfohlen:

Quelle: Wikipedia

In früheren Zeiten gab es relativ vielen Maulbeerbäume - sogar ganze Alleen - in  Deutschland. Maulbeerprodukte werden aber heute überwiegend importiert. Sie kommen häufig aus der Türkei: Maulbeer-Rosinen (getrocknete Früchte), Sirup, Saft und Konfitüre sind daher auch vorzugsweise in türkischen Lebenmittelläden preiswert erhältlich.

Neben Resveratrol sind die Maulbeeren-Früchte auch wegen ihres hohen Eisen-, Zink- und Mangangehalts empfehlenswert.

Den höchsten Resveratrol-Anteil enthält allerdings der japanische Riesen-Knöterich, der an vielen Stellen als Unkraut wächst:

Bildquelle: Wikipedia
Mir ist allerdings nicht bekannt, daß die Stängel und Blätter des japanischen Riesenknöterichs zum menschlichen Verzehr herangezogen werden. Sie dienen jedoch dazu, um Resveratrol-Extrakte herzustellen. So auch im Anti-Aging-Produkt Sirtusan von TISSO.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ulrich,

sehr interessant, ich habe Maulbeeren schon vor 55 Jahren selbst "geerntet", von einem Maulbeerbaum, der im riesigen "Garten" des Kloster Lorsch stand, unser damalifes Spielrevier. Der Baum steht sicher nicht mehr, ich wenigstens noch.
In unserer Stadt, auf dem verbreiterten Gehweg, in der Nähe des alten Rathaus steht ein riesiger alter Maulbeerbaum. Leider kann man nicht ernten, die Früchte fallen auf den Gehweg und die Str. 
In Südeuropa haben wir oft Maulbeeren geerntet, die ja auch wild wachsen geerntet, übrigens auch oft Granatäpfel. Da wusste ich noch nichts von Prostata.

Am Samstag habe ich Obstbaumpflege gemacht. Die blühenden BÄume abgeklopft und die gefallenen noch sehr kleinen, wenigen Spannerraupen ermordet und die Marienkäfer wieder in die Bäume gesetzt. Florfliegen und Ohrwürmer waren noch nicht da, andere Blattlausjäger. Es flogen trotz schönem Wetter, sehr weinig bestäubende Insekten.

Ich werde mich lieber zukünftig nur noch mit Natur beschäftigen und mich dazu äußern und anderen, die ja anscheinend eine bessere Krebsbewältigung vorzeigen können das Feld überlassen, wenns geht. Das macht mehr Spaß und man kann sich auch mehr um sich selber kümmern.
Meien Brennesseltee, frisch geerntet, hat bei mir eine schöne Wirkung, ich brauche die letzten Tage erst um ca. 6 Uhr zum pinkeln.

Viel Erfolg mit der Zell-Symbiose, Konrad

----------


## Ulrich

> ... ich habe Maulbeeren schon vor 55 Jahren selbst "geerntet", von einem Maulbeerbaum, der im riesigen "Garten" des Kloster Lorsch stand, unser damalifes Spielrevier. Der Baum steht sicher nicht mehr, ich wenigstens noch.


Warum sollte der Baum nicht mehr stehen? - Bist du sicher?




> ... Am Samstag habe ich Obstbaumpflege gemacht ...  und die Marienkäfer wieder in die Bäume gesetzt. Florfliegen und Ohrwürmer waren noch nicht da, andere Blattlausjäger. Es flogen trotz schönem Wetter, sehr weinig bestäubende Insekten.


Kennst du die *Hummel-News*? Und die übrigen *Nützlingsangebote*? Allerdings ist der Einsatz von Nützlingen meistens nur im Gewächshaus, nicht im Freiland sinnvoll. Ich habe letztens eine kleine Packung Schlupfwespenlarven gegen die weiße Fliege an einer Topfpflanze in meinem Wohnzimmer eingesetzt. Das hat wunderbar geklappt.




> Ich werde mich lieber zukünftig nur noch mit Natur beschäftigen und mich dazu äußern und anderen, die ja anscheinend eine bessere Krebsbewältigung vorzeigen können das Feld überlassen, wenns geht. Das macht mehr Spaß und man kann sich auch mehr um sich selber kümmern.
> Meien Brennesseltee, frisch geerntet, hat bei mir eine schöne Wirkung, ich brauche die letzten Tage erst um ca. 6 Uhr zum pinkeln.


Ich glaube, das ist eine gute Einstellung und die Pflege der Seele ist wahrlich nicht unwichtig. Ich muß noch ein wenig warten, bis man was sagen kann.

----------


## Harro

*Bei der Stange bleiben

*Hallo, lieber Konrad, jetzt hast Du gerade mal wieder einen wirklich lesenswerten Beitrag geschrieben:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7&postcount=35

Bestimmt ist der mit großem Interesse aufgenommen worden. Und nun kommst Du urplötzlich wieder so:




> Ich werde mich lieber zukünftig nur noch mit Natur beschäftigen und mich dazu äußern und anderen, die ja anscheinend eine bessere Krebsbewältigung vorzeigen können das Feld überlassen, wenns geht. Das macht mehr Spaß und man kann sich auch mehr um sich selber kümmern.


Ein wenig Egoismus ist sicher von Vorteil; Du aber bist doch ein Vorkämpfer für Selbsthilfe in jeder Beziehung. Jetzt komm Du mal schön ,wie von Dir versprochen, am 7.6.2008 um 10.00 Uhr nach Bad Rappenau in den kleinen Kursaal. Da ist auch Dr. Peter Trunzer, der Verfasser des Buches "Kehrseite - Kein Arztroman" und gleichzeitig Klinikchef des dortigen Klinikums  und auch noch aktiv in der dortigen Selbsthilfegruppe tätig anwesend. Separat berichte ich noch im Forum über weitere Veranstaltungen, zu denen ich Dich unbedingt erwarte, weil dort Vorträge gehalten werden, die sicher auch für Dich und Deine dortige SHG interessant sein dürften. Bis bald!

*"Junggesellen sind für Frauen insgeheim so etwas wie Feldherren, die noch keine Schlacht verloren haben2
*(Maurice Chevalier, französischer Chansonnier)

Gruß Hutschi  (Harald)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Konrad,

dies war heute eine schöne Antwort von Dir auf einen sehr interessanten Beitrag von Ulrich, der uns doch immer wieder mit seinen Naturprodukten aus dem türkischen Laden überrascht. Da bin ich in Andalusien natürlich durch das Klima verwöhnt insbesondere durch meine tüchtige Gärtnerin Karola, die das ganze Jahr für frisches Gemüse und Salat sorgt. Nachstehend ihr Kochgarten, heute fotografiert.




Und es gibt auch immer etwas an Baumfrüchten zu ernten. Im folgenden linken Bild sind unsere Aprikosen, die wir anfangen in dieser Woche noch zu pflücken. Im rechten Bild:Bananenernte.





Das Wichtigste ist dann noch, dass alle unsere Produkte ungespritzt sind, und nur organischer Dünger verwendet wird.

Gruß Knut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Knut,
was da so alles im andalusischen Paradies wächst, könnt ihr doch überhaupt nicht alleine essen. Ich als Großstädter bin da schon ein wenig neidisch, auch wenn es in unmittelbarer Nähe - wir wohnen am Stadtrand - gute Bauernmärkte gibt.

Alles Gute und Gesundheit
Heribert

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Knut,

da wird man neidisch und das im April.

Den Mangold, sollte Karola unten abdrehen, nicht schneiden. Die Stängel kann man wie "Spargel" zubereiten. Pflanzen stehen lassen, da sie schön blühen, auch nützlich für Insekten und selber Samen ziehen. 
Es gibt sehr schönen gelben und roten Mangold, zarter und eine Augenweide. Zichoriensalat, etwas bitter aber sehr gesund. Zucchini müssten bald blühen.

Aprikosenkerne kann man knacken und wenige davon essen. Manche Leute kaufen welche für teures Geld. 
Die Bananen, ich vermute die kleinen nordafrikanischen, reif geerntet sind ein Genuss, aber der Zucker. Für euch kein Problem, aber für uns.

Ich hoffe ihr sammelt Regenwasser, auch zum wässern. Habt ihr auch Wildgemüse, das noch seine Inhaltsstoffe hat und nicht alles rausgezüchtet ist?

Gruß auch an Karola, Konrad

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ulrich,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der Baum noch steht, nach so vielen Jahren, er war schräg gewachsen. Wir sind zwar, vor ca. 1 Jahr mit einer Wandergruppe (Mandelblüte an der Bergstr.) durchgelaufen, ich konnte da aber nicht schauen. 

Die Blutbuche und der damals schon riesige Platanenbaum, an dem damals Hirschkäfer liefen (entwickelt sich in Eichenstubben) steht noch. Was die damals da suchten ist mir heute noch schleierhaft. Ich habe damals im Forsthaus, neben dem Kloster gewohnt, mit ca. 10 Kindern in dem "Gartenparadies" aufgewachsen.

Ich zerreibe die Weiße Fliege, eine Blattlausart, mit den Fingern. Müsste mit "brennendem" Brennesseltauszug zu bekämpfen sein. Geht leider sehr gerne auf Kohlgewächse.

Meine Seele ist o.k. nur hätte man manchmal auch gerne eine Antwort.

Hallo lieber Harald,

wenn es terminlich geht, sehen wir uns. 

Man kann es nicht erzwingen, eigentlich müsste ich es gelernt und ich mich daran gewöhnt haben. Früher als WW noch aktiv war, da wurden noch Fragen beantwortet, die Zeiten sind vorbei. Aber er mag auch nicht mehr, er hat eigene Probleme genug.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo an alle Freunde von Naturprodukten,

Es ist richtig, Heribert, dass wir nicht alles selber verbrauchen können. Wenn wir nach Deutschland kommen, dann werden einige Koffer voll Naturprodukte heim gebracht und an Kinder, Freunde und Nachbarn verteilt.
Konrad, Regenwasser fangen wir nicht auf, aber wir haben unseren eigenen sehr leistungsfähigen Brunnen mit einer Förderleistung von 120 cbm/h. Im Sommer benötigen wir in einer Nacht für die Bewässerung der Finca (Schwerpunkt Avocado- und Mangoplantage) über 1000 cbm.
Die Zucchini haben bereits Früchte (auf dem Foto nicht zu erkennen) und als gute Hausfrau und Gärtnerin waren Karola Deine Hinweise zum Mangold bekannt, aber trotzdem soll ich Dir herzlich danken für Deine Ratschläge.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Ulrich

> Hallo Ulrich,
> ... Am Samstag habe ich Obstbaumpflege gemacht. Die blühenden BÄume abgeklopft und die gefallenen noch sehr kleinen, wenigen Spannerraupen ermordet und die Marienkäfer wieder in die Bäume gesetzt. Florfliegen und Ohrwürmer waren noch nicht da, andere Blattlausjäger. Es flogen trotz schönem Wetter, sehr weinig bestäubende Insekten. ...
> Konrad


Schau mal hier:
*http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/n...552275,00.html*



> ... Im badischen Rheintal stehen Weidekätzchen und Wildkirschen zwar schon längst in voller Blütenpracht. Doch in den Bäumen ist es erschreckend still: Es fehlt das Summen der Bienen. .... Der plötzliche millionenfache Tod in den Bienenstöcken setzte in den vergangenen Tagen unvermittelt mit der Mais-Aussaat ein. Viele der Samenkörner waren zur Insektenbekämpfung mit dem Nervengift Clothianidin gebeizt, das in einem Produkt der Firma BayerCropscience enthalten ist. Das könnte der Killer sein, vermuten die Imker...
> Die Imker vermuten nun, dass die von den Saatmaschinen aufgewirbelten Stäube auf blühende Rapsfelder und Blumenwiesen wehten, wo das Gift von den Bienen aufgenommen wurde. ...
> ... räumt allerdings ein, dass ihm noch unklar sei, welches Gift seine Bienen getötet habe. "Das kann auch von einem Feld mit Energiepflanzen für Biosprit kommen. Die dürfen dort noch härtere Gifte einsetzen als bei Pflanzen für den menschlichen Verzehr" ...


*Auch Menschen atmen die vergiftete Luft ein oder sie nehmen das Gift als Rückstände in den geernteten Früchten oder über das Trinkwasser auf!*

*Unsere Mitochondrien haben alle Eigenschaften von* Bakterien und sind wie diese hochempfindlcih gegen Gifte aller Art! Die Zelle ohne Mitochondrien, der Archäa-Abkömmling, ist hingegen zäh, weil Archäen allgemein Extremophile sind. Ja sie beginnen ohne die Mitochondrien buchstäblich krebsartig zu wachsen!

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Ulrich,

die Nachbargrundstücke meines Obstbaumgrundstücks sind Weinberge und Wiesen.

Mitlerweile haben die Winzer wenigstens mit dem Todspritzen von "Unkräutern" aufgehört und zwischen den Rebreihen Wiese ausgesäht, die gemäht wird.

Gespritzt haben diese sicher noch nicht. Mais und Raps wird dort nicht angebaut. Eine Rolle spielt die allgemeine Vergiftung der Landschaft und Intensivierung der Landwirtschaft und der übermäßige Fleischverzehr. 

Auch der ach so grausige Rasen in Hausgärten, ganz ohne nektar und pollenspendenden Blütenpflanzen und die idiotische Überdüngung von Nutzwiesen mit Jauche und Blaukorn ist mit ein Grund, das viele Wildbienenarten gefährdet oder gar vom aussterben bedroht sind.

Bei uns in der Landeshauptstadt gibt es noch (theoretisch) 200 Wildbienenarten, wie lange noch?

Gruß Konrad

----------

